# REGAL BUILD OFF!



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HEY LETS DO THIS!!!!here are some rules 2 laydown.
1.lowrider only
2.you have 2 weeks from 2day(oct.26)
3.must be from brand new kit.
4.everybody from tha m.c.b.a. is tha judges
5.have fun doin it!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 13 2006, 03:40 PM~6363598
> *HEY LETS DO THIS!!!!here are some rules 2 laydown.
> 1.lowrider only
> 2.you have 2 weeks from 2day(oct.26)
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wut


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: sounds good I wanna see these regals !!!!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats a short deadline bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

aight ill put it to 4 weeks


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

That will attract more people. :thumbsup:

Hell, I may even jump in. We'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

4 weeks is alittle short


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i did mines in 3 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

iam in


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

LETS START ON THE 1ST OF NOV.
GIVE EVERY BODY READY FOR IT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i will think bout it


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, I vote 1st of november. 50% chance i'll be down, but I got a kid coming in the next 2 weeks so I might not.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

ok what regal you talking about the donk its still a G.N


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it can be a regal or a g.n.make it from the 80s


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

hey yall im in on the reagal project.


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

:biggrin: cool im in on the reagal project


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 I'll Have To See how the budget is but i might jump into this :biggrin: i always wanted to pattern a G-Body


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

remember the truck build off starts November 1st....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 13 2006, 11:11 PM~6365791
> *remember the truck build off starts November 1st....
> *


If The members of M.C.B.A. are the judges then we should be able to set the rules ! ANd If we are the judges NONE OF THE MEMBERS Can build in this ! 

I dont see anything wrong with working the two Build offs at the same time ! The truck build off will have its own judges and i belive it has a 2 month dead line!

I think its a good challenge to make a fast and short build off ! It makes you up your game ! 

I can have a 1st place award pack to donate ! 

Give me and the other members a day or to talk this over ! 

Thanks MINIDREAM INC.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Is there a award for the truck build off also? 
id like to join this one as well!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 14 2006, 01:24 AM~6366575
> *Is there a award for the truck build off also?
> id like to join this one as well!
> *


I dont know not my gig ! But on this one if they are asking Me and The members ofs M.C.A.B. to judge it only be right to offer a prize of some sort for the 1st place winner !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I thought you were on the truck build off to....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 14 2006, 01:41 AM~6366621
> *I thought you were on the truck build off to....
> *



I might be in it but i have nothing to due with the judging or the awards if any!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

u should enter though... id like to see what you can do with an old truck!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

can I be a judge


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

are u a m.c.b.a member?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 14 2006, 02:12 PM~6368136
> *are u a m.c.b.a member?
> *


NO ! He is not a membet all the M.C.B.A. members will be showing the club flag !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i aint think so


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

who else is in???????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK TO BAD I CAN'T ENTER...ALL GOLD REGAL FOR THAT ASS!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2006, 04:10 PM~6368607
> *FUCK TO BAD I CAN'T ENTER...ALL GOLD REGAL FOR THAT ASS!
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 14 2006, 04:14 PM~6368617
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

are buik grand nationals allowed cause they are regals axept supercharged


----------



## trae (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yes they are i alredy sed that


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2006, 03:10 PM~6368607
> *FUCK TO BAD I CAN'T ENTER...ALL GOLD REGAL FOR THAT ASS!
> *


:0

u wanna sell it? :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2006, 02:11 AM~6366545
> *If  The members of M.C.B.A. are the judges  then we  should be able to set the rules ! ANd If we are  the  judges NONE OF THE  MEMBERS  Can build in this !
> 
> I dont see anything  wrong with  working the  two  Build offs at the same time !  The truck build off will have its own judges and i belive it  has a 2 month dead line!
> ...


fyi yall dont have to be judges :uh:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 14 2006, 03:12 PM~6368136
> *are u a m.c.b.a member?
> *


nah Im with this


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

3 pages an no pics of anything


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

prolly noone got a car yet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The contest dont start till the 1st of nov, Man some of you guys ! Give it time to start !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

im in.how long is this build 4?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2006, 10:49 AM~6372408
> *The  contest  dont start  till the 1st  of nov,  Man  some of you  guys !  Give it time  to start !
> *



Set rules homie I might enter this one. 

I want to try my first pattern paint job.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2006, 01:49 PM~6372408
> *The  contest  dont start  till the 1st  of nov,  Man  some of you  guys !  Give it time  to start !
> *


The truck build starts nov 1st, this one was supposed to start oct 1st lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 If I Find A GN Kit Its On Like Donkey Kong!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 16 2006, 03:17 PM~6380278
> *The truck build starts nov 1st, this one was supposed to start oct 1st lol
> *



damn

I am 2 weeks behind....



I know it is hard but that is why I would rather there be a schedule build off calendar.

With times, subject , rules etc.

But I know getting everyone on the same page is hard. 

I think it would at least throw some order into this and more poeple would join. Or just hold off till the build off of their choice came up. 

Also knowing what is next would give everyone more preperation time to research the topic and make plans.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i bot a gn donk but i put daytons on it.did not use tha decals for tha seats


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

they sell a regal donk at walmart


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know. thats where i bot mine.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

so who is doing this build off :dunno: starts nov 1 right


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 21 2006, 11:54 AM~6414213
> *so who is doing this build off :dunno: starts nov 1 right
> *



i made my mind up and ima just focuse on this truck build off with my bomb truck so im not


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like 408, Marinate , MR.BIGGS,Betoscustom , SeriousCC, and Myself (MINIDREAMS INC.) Will not enter this build off but will be judges! So Get your plans together you got a week or 2 til this starts !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'M IN THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 22 2006, 02:11 AM~6418029
> *I'M  IN THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

aww what the hell i'm in


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2006, 12:35 PM~6414372
> *Looks like  408, Marinate , MR.BIGGS,Betoscustom , SeriousCC, and Myself (MINIDREAMS INC.)  Will not  enter this build off but will be  judges!  So  Get your plans together you  got a week or 2 til this starts !
> *



Official start and end date???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 23 2006, 08:41 AM~6424134
> *Official start and end date???
> *


This one run with the truck build off ! 

Starts NOV. 1st ! and ends on New Years EVE ! 11:59 pm ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

I JUST SANDED THE SPOILER AND HOOD COWL AND PRIMERED MY REGAL THIS PAST WEEKEND. IS THAT TO FAR ALONG TO ENTER?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 23 2006, 11:20 AM~6424982
> *I JUST SANDED THE SPOILER AND  HOOD COWL AND PRIMERED MY REGAL THIS PAST WEEKEND. IS THAT TO FAR ALONG TO ENTER?
> *


We would like to have every 1 start at the same time ! To make it fair as possible !


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

DAMN!!!! I just started one about a week ago...

all i did was shave the hood and started to paint stuff.... is it too far?
I can hold off and wait for ya'll to catch up... :dunno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

to be fair ALL CARS MUST NOT BE STARTED!!!!! just like all the other build-off's. BRAND NEW KIT MUST BE USED!!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

k...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

is this a good kit??

http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-Southern-Stocker-R...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 25 2006, 04:13 PM~6443982
> *is this a good kit??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-Southern-Stocker-R...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


it has the widened wheel wells, roll cage, probably marked up glass for the bolts. Just get the GN


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

looks good to me


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno: cant wait


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Still no fu*ken pictures :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 27 2006, 06:49 PM~6459111
> *Still no fu*ken pictures :uh:
> *


Maybe if ya wait a few more days then you'll have pictures homie, just chill till this starts, then bitch away and keep these guys on their toes. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

heres my entry anybody else :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAN I ENTER! :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2006, 08:20 PM~6481784
> *CAN I ENTER! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: anybody else :dunno: :tears:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2006, 06:20 PM~6481784
> *CAN I ENTER! :0
> 
> 
> ...


JUST CURIOUS TO KNOW IF THATS CONSIDERED A STARTED KJT WITH ALL THE PLATING?? JUDGES?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I AM NOT IN BUILD OFF JUST GIVING YOU FELLAS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 05:40 AM~6483736
> *I AM NOT IN BUILD OFF JUST GIVING YOU FELLAS SHIT :biggrin:
> *


HAHA I WASN'T TRIPPIN JUST WANTED TO KNOW CUZ I GOT A CHROMED OUT GN KIT ALREADT TOO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 1 2006, 08:53 AM~6483984
> *HAHA I WASN'T TRIPPIN JUST WANTED TO KNOW CUZ I GOT A CHROMED OUT GN KIT ALREADT TOO
> *


shit i don't see a problem with it already plated


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont see a problem either  roll with it marinate


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

YUP YUP IAM IN


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Nov 1 2006, 11:17 AM~6484733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres my bumper :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Who did the plating? Looks excellent!


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

is the regal build off over


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Nov 1 2006, 12:23 PM~6485446
> *is the regal build off over
> *




No it just started, but the entry dealine is over


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 1 2006, 12:24 PM~6485063
> *Who did the plating? Looks excellent!
> *


I DID BRO BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MY REGAL D IS GONNA DUPLICATE THIS ONE!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Nov 1 2006, 01:46 PM~6485888
> *I DID BRO BACK IN THE DAY
> *


Damn, man I wish you could do that shit these days...


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

what you use to do it and how much for the machine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 04:39 PM~6486175
> *MY REGAL D IS GONNA DUPLICATE THIS ONE!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT AN ASS ! :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2006, 04:57 PM~6486280
> *WHAT  AN ASS !  :cheesy:
> *



lol x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2006, 03:57 PM~6486280
> *WHAT  AN ASS !  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT YOU THINK MINI?...YOU THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i made it so i should b able 2 be in it


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 05:39 PM~6486175
> *MY REGAL D IS GONNA DUPLICATE THIS ONE!
> 
> 
> ...


    any more pics


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 05:02 PM~6486310
> *WHAT YOU THINK MINI?...YOU THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD?
> *


For Sure ! That thing has 14 in in the rear and 10in up front ! A mean hopper BRO ! Go for it ! 

I Have the Shocks LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2006, 03:06 PM~6486350
> *For Sure !  That  thing  has  14 in in the  rear  and  10in  up  front !  A  mean  hopper  BRO !  Go  for  it !
> 
> I  Have  the  Shocks  LOL!
> *



damn that thing only rolls 14's

the impala rolls 16's and its a show car :0











in that pic it wasnt even up all the way dont wanna raise it up all the way cuz the brake line gets pulled cant break that now lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damnnnn clean setup


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 15 2006, 11:35 AM~6372168
> *nah Im with this
> 
> 
> ...



you tell em bro! lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 05:49 PM~6486594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this shot
I had this save in my pc


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

whos in the build


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

im in


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Someone should do this one.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

me (duh).


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im in


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

im in ill post my pics in the AM.


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

HERES A LITTLE SOM SOMTHING


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Why did you cut it off ? ! I think it would be less work to sand smooth?


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

THAATS WHAT I SAID BUT THE VOICES IN MY HEAD TOLD ME TO DO IT :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Nov 3 2006, 03:08 AM~6496983
> *THAATS WHAT I SAID BUT THE VOICES IN MY HEAD TOLD ME TO DO IT :roflmao:
> *



i FIGHT WITH MINE ALL THE TIME lol!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ima go get me a kit


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha yall are crazy---lookin good


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

i will give it a shot at this build,if its not too late,i just picked up the donk grand national, i know it has to be lowrider,so thats what its gonna be.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

heres mine.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blingy76_@Nov 3 2006, 09:44 PM~6498199
> *i will give it a shot at this build,if its not too late,i just picked up the donk grand national, i know it has to be lowrider,so thats what its gonna be.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, the box art on this one is freaking ugly!! Did they fixed the left window on the new Grand Nationals? On the ones I have the window sits at an angle...


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i going 2 get my car maybe monday or tuesday would we b in diffirent classes from street to radical or all regals just going against each other


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

heres where im at painted, foiled , put some gold leaf still needs clear .dont know about the leafing but ill see kinda crooked let me know what you guys think


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 4 2006, 12:00 AM~6501386
> *heres where im at painted, foiled , put some gold leaf still needs clear .dont know about the leafing but ill see kinda crooked let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, i just dont care for how its layed, looks like a scribble or somethin, make it more crazy lookin to catch the eye


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah kinda thought so thats why i posted it didnt have any pics of the progress so i wanted to show what i had done so far but its not going to stay like that


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 4 2006, 12:04 AM~6501401
> *yeah kinda thought so thats why i posted it didnt have any pics of the progress so i wanted to show what i had done so far but its not going to stay like that
> *


the hood looks fine, so does the pin striping, but thats my oppinion


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

personaly i like it like this








but i got some i deas want to make it look different


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 4 2006, 12:18 AM~6501441
> *personaly i like it like this
> 
> 
> ...


ya, i think it looks better like that, than the light blue interior, or a chrome pin strip with some white interior and silver piping or the dark blue


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WOW YOU DID ALL THAT IN 3 DAYS????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 4 2006, 12:00 AM~6501386
> *heres where im at painted, foiled , put some gold leaf still needs clear .dont know about the leafing but ill see kinda crooked let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...



HEY TWIN WHERE CAN I GET A STAND TO HOLD MY CAR UP LIKE THAT BRO??
THANKS


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

anyone notice the front passenger side wheel has the lugs on the inside :uh: six lugs too


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 4 2006, 08:34 AM~6502309
> *anyone notice the front passenger side wheel has the lugs on the inside :uh: six lugs too
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: not a big suprise concidering the ride


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

yup!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

they should change the name to dinks cause you'd have to be real ignorent to do that to any car!


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Nov 1 2006, 01:46 PM~6485888
> *I DID BRO BACK IN THE DAY
> *


How did u plate this? What did u use? I alwayz wanted to do a model with all chromed out undies and motor,I sure would appreciate it :biggrin: I got a caddy and a malibu on hold


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 4 2006, 03:43 AM~6501805
> *WOW YOU DID ALL THAT IN 3 DAYS????
> *


yes sir


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 4 2006, 06:27 AM~6501967
> *HEY TWIN WHERE CAN I GET A STAND TO HOLD MY CAR UP LIKE THAT BRO??
> THANKS
> *



Ask Ryan, I think I saw at one time he had some for sale. If not him maybe Beto.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn nice paint work Twinn!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i can't make this build off any more i couldn't find the kit so fuck it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 5 2006, 04:51 PM~6509145
> *i can't make this build off any more i couldn't find the kit so fuck it
> *


got 1 15$ shipped pm me


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

changed it up a bit

added some light blue and taped it up for the leafing

















done  
















clear reacted cause of the tape but ill color sand it tommorow when it drys up


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy: nice bro will take u my monte tommorow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SAVE ME A REGAL TWINN, I'LL PICK IT UP TOMMOROW :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Real nice twinn im likein that!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin alot better this time


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

U got the door jams done on the doors. And every thing based.











I was going to take more pics but my battery died.But Ill post more later :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Everyones Regal coming along nice! Hey TWINN, what did you use for the gold leaf? What is hard to put on? EaZy, Gonz


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 7 2006, 12:47 PM~6521583
> *U got the door jams done on the doors. And every thing based.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 7 2006, 01:17 PM~6521807
> *Everyones Regal coming along nice! Hey TWINN, what did you use for the gold leaf? What is hard to put on? EaZy, Gonz
> *











this is the stuff  and its easy just gotta have pattience


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

there comin out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

thanx twinn for the hook up today


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 7 2006, 09:22 PM~6524842
> *thanx twinn for the hook up today
> *


   no problem :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

is it too late to enter???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i dont see y not there is only like 2 people actually buildng lol would be nice to see another one finish!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 7 2006, 09:49 PM~6525329
> *i dont see y not there is only like 2 people actually buildng lol would be nice to see another one finish!
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i aprove cuz i know ull post progress pics, lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 7 2006, 10:49 PM~6525329
> *i dont see y not there is only like 2 people actually buildng lol would be nice to see another one finish!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

So who all is in?? I need to post some more pics. I just painted mine but I dont like it so now i got start over. :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 7 2006, 11:49 PM~6525334
> *
> *


 HELL! I didnt know you build models ! I see you alot on the forum but not much over here ! 

Thanks for joining us and Hope you more then just this build off !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fellas do for get to get the Real deal grill ! From MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 7 2006, 10:13 PM~6525494
> *i aprove cuz i know ull post progress pics, lol
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2006, 12:32 PM~6528711
> *HELL!    I  didnt  know  you  build  models !  I  see you  alot  on the  forum  but  not  much  over  here !
> 
> Thanks  for  joining  us  and  Hope  you  more then  just  this  build  off !
> *


I haven't built in a while (since '97) but i'mma try to get back into it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 8 2006, 08:26 PM~6531241
> *I haven't built in a while (since '97) but i'mma try to get back into it.
> *


well welcome back !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2006, 08:02 PM~6531490
> *well welcome back !
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

x3  

oh ya I might have a GN for sale I got 3 off ebay for cheap. that if anyone cant find one


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 7 2006, 10:13 PM~6525494
> *i aprove cuz i know ull post progress pics, lol
> *


 :biggrin: 
progress :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 8 2006, 11:57 PM~6532564
> *:biggrin:
> progress :biggrin:
> 
> ...



OH SHIT ! KING OF RIMZ KNOWS A LITTLE SOMETHING ABOUT BUILDIN!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

cleared it today

















started on the interior


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 8 2006, 10:40 PM~6532787
> *cleared it today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   
me too
















and that's the color it's gonna be


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2006, 10:00 PM~6532583
> *OH  SHIT  !  KING  OF  RIMZ  KNOWS A  LITTLE  SOMETHING  ABOUT  BUILDIN!
> *


a lil sumthin' sum :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 8 2006, 10:40 PM~6532787
> *cleared it today
> 
> 
> ...


damn man, i really like that, thats hell of alot better than before, u need some light blue spokes now


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

foil around the back windows too


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homie .and thats the plan :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

so its still to much progress here to enter.......









sorry shittty camera phone


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

double post


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

here's were I'm at.I need to repaint it .












Here's the V8 its getting


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Nov 9 2006, 09:03 AM~6534225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

worked on my regal a lil bit more  
















the all gold wheels and gold bumpers








and added some gold to the accents to the interior :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Did you use gold foil for the interior?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 07:16 PM~6538350
> *Did you use gold foil for the interior?
> *


yup


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Looks good! Nice choise of rims!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 07:23 PM~6538389
> *Looks good! Nice choise of rims!!!
> *


  thanx


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What color you gonna paint it?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 9 2006, 07:31 PM~6538425
> *What color you gonna paint it?
> *


candy red


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hell Yeah!!! have you started the chassie at all? gonna pose it? I cant wait to see theoutcome!!! Good Luck bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD ROD!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 9 2006, 08:10 PM~6538311
> * worked on my regal a lil bit more
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: comming along nice rod


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' DAMN GOOD Rod!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks guys for all the positive comments, I fell very happy with end results of the interior


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 9 2006, 09:47 PM~6539228
> *:0  :0
> *


gonna look like a regal i used to see on Beck st :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

gold plated vinyl grab handles!? Looks clean tho


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 9 2006, 10:49 PM~6539248
> *gonna look like a regal i used to see on Beck st :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears:   dont remind me


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE COLOR OF CHOICE!...NEEDLESS TO SAY MINE IS GONNA BE THE SAME COLOR CANDY APPLE RED!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE COLOR OF CHOICE!...NEEDLESS TO SAY MINE IS GONNA BE THE SAME COLOR CANDY APPLE RED!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 9 2006, 09:46 PM~6539210
> *thanks guys for all the positive comments, I fell very happy with end results of the interior
> 
> 
> ...


i think u need more color towards the backseat area, seems unbalanced to me, might just be me, but thats my oppinion


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

interior and rims  








































need a better camara


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Get your self a Magnafing Glass ! Hold up to the leans of the camrea and it helps focusing in on stuff! It works I did it for years !


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Those like nice good job I need to do mine later Ill post pics monday


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 9 2006, 11:31 PM~6539869
> *:tears:  :tears:     dont remind me
> *


  sorry man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 9 2006, 08:46 PM~6539210
> *thanks guys for all the positive comments, I fell very happy with end results of the interior
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Joker. But you gotta make it an LA car: no bumper and truucha sticker on the front window. Perhaps buckle the quarter if you like :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 13 2006, 02:13 PM~6559786
> *Looks good Joker. But you gotta make it an LA car: no bumper and truucha sticker on the front window. Perhaps buckle the quarter if you like  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: y you gotta give away my ideas ffoooo :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, where all them new updates :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

little mock up  interior and glass in


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' badass twinn!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 13 2006, 08:20 PM~6562539
> *little mock up  interior and glass in
> 
> 
> ...



hey hey hey

u got any of those rims in the back ground u wanna sell?? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 13 2006, 08:32 PM~6562638
> *hey hey hey
> 
> u got any of those rims in the back ground u wanna sell?? :biggrin:
> *



In Chrome


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

only gold


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 13 2006, 08:35 PM~6562666
> *only gold
> *



damn that sucks

i think peguses is stoopid for not makin those anymore 

they had to be the best rim out

just wrap it with the new 5.20 tires and you'll be good


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

how much for some gold ones?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 14 2006, 12:31 AM~6563555
> *how much for some gold ones?
> *


already spoken 4


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 14 2006, 08:16 AM~6564444
> *already spoken 4
> *


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Heres were Im at I got to clear the Body


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what color is that?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 14 2006, 12:12 PM~6565914
> *what color is that?
> *


x2 thats a nice ass color


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Its that new Kustom Kolors its called Snow White with a white base.But Im gonna call the car YAYO.LOL


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

just got it out the paint both :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TWINN LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS..SOLO MAKE ME WANNA GO GO HOME!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ill post some pics of the Interior in the AM That color pops with clear. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good everyone.  

Twinn I really love that car!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

heres more.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

my bad


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

I have a question. How can I plate the plastis to look sleek like real chrome instead of using the foil?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Nov 16 2006, 04:05 AM~6579409
> *I have a question. How can I plate the plastis to look sleek like real chrome instead of using the foil?
> *



chrometech USA? Have it plated.  You can use aclad also, I guess might be your 2nd best bet.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 13 2006, 09:20 PM~6562539
> *little mock up  interior and glass in
> 
> 
> ...



That is sick man


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

How the hell do u paint spokes? i know with a brush and paint but how??


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 19 2006, 08:45 PM~6600901
> *How the hell do u paint spokes? i know with a brush and paint but how??
> *


i used a 0.5 sharpie marker (spell check) and just put the marker where i wanted to paint and did that :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 19 2006, 08:03 PM~6601005
> *i used a 0.5 sharpie marker (spell check) and just put the marker where i wanted to paint and did that :biggrin:
> *


u can also us thaat for blackwash


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 4, 2006)

Heres an old hopper I built awhile back :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sourmash_@Nov 19 2006, 09:02 PM~6601362
> *Heres an old hopper I built awhile back :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




nice bro, is it wireless I dont see any wires?? Looks like the a pillar got broken at some point and replaced with styrene strip?? i like it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 15 2006, 12:43 AM~6571422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  
the few builds going on in this build r comming out nice :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST PAINTED MINE LAST NIGHT OW WE.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 20 2006, 12:51 PM~6604164
> *JUST PAINTED MINE LAST NIGHT OW WE.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 20 2006, 11:53 AM~6604176
> *:roflmao:
> *


MAN YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 20 2006, 12:58 PM~6604205
> *MAN YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hooray for Mary Jane!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 19 2006, 07:09 PM~6601039
> *u can also us thaat for blackwash
> *


never use a sharpie for black wash bro it comes out a dark purplish color


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE THE COLOR ON MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 08:23 PM~6613701
> *HERE THE COLOR ON MINE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looking good ! you should paint now!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 08:29 PM~6613749
> *:uh:
> *


KICK ROCKS !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2006, 07:36 PM~6613799
> *CHOKE YOURSELF!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not til later ! LOL!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 07:23 PM~6613701
> *HERE THE COLOR ON MINE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: fucken love that color and gold  chingon as always


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

All most done


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 22 2006, 12:25 PM~6618192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for white cars...looks great! :thumbsup: Is that the original A-arm setup that came with the kit?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

yup stock a arms. thanks jevries


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2006, 02:10 PM~6625359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass are u gonna do the gold leafing??


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 01:36 AM~6627724
> *badass are u gonna do the gold leafing??
> *


you know this homie...just like the real car....this car is in vegas now..king of cars owns it now.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, I'm glad I didn't enter this build-off, I wouldn't have a chance in hell!

Nice work guys!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 24 2006, 10:55 AM~6628835
> *Damn, I'm glad I didn't enter this build-off, I wouldn't have a chance in hell!
> 
> Nice work guys!
> *


seen your work pokey and i find that hard to believe :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2006, 08:44 AM~6628767
> *
> you know this homie...just like the real car....this car is in vegas now..king of cars owns it now.
> *


lol hes probly gonna put it on one of his lil shows and say he is the first one to juice a regal :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Allright I'm done.I didnt go to wild on this one real simple


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

NICE , SIMPLE , AND CLEAN GOOD JOB


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Twinn. :biggrin: IT's not the best but I just got so much shit going on right now I just wanted to get it done


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 22 2006, 12:24 PM~6618183
> *All most done
> 
> 
> ...


How long did it take to complete this?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

still needs some minor things but this is where im at.hope u likes


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

lookin good twinn. take some outside pics


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks badass twinn!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

TIGHT REGAL, REALLY DIFFERENT. NICE COLOR ON THE INTERIOR.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 24 2006, 09:55 AM~6628835
> *Damn, I'm glad I didn't enter this build-off, I wouldn't have a chance in hell!
> 
> Nice work guys!
> *



No shit!! I'll agree with that. Alot of badass rides coming out in here. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 25 2006, 06:24 AM~6632963
> *still needs some minor things but this is where im at.hope u likes
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LIKE THAT.......I MIGHT ASS WELL CRUSH MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nono: :nono: send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean rides guys :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 25 2006, 03:57 PM~6634503
> *:nono:  :nono: send it to me :biggrin:
> *


GOLD LEAFED IT LAST NIGHT!
















:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

the gold leaf looks great marinate


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 28 2006, 11:43 AM~6651460
> *the gold leaf looks great marinate
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thanx homies!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thanx homies!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good TWINN & MARINATE :thumbsup:


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 28 2006, 10:54 AM~6651820
> *looks good TWINN & MARINATE  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent job on he goldleaf!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 28 2006, 12:54 PM~6651820
> *looks good TWINN & MARINATE  :thumbsup:
> *



For real ! I wasnt fellin the blue on blue at frist but its growin on me ! I Guess i am a little more wild with the paint ! But I cant fuck with you too on the Leaf ! Take to another level FOOLS !


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

those regals are nice as hell


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ya mero


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

how did u make it so the upper arms are extended


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2006, 06:57 AM~6650990
> *GOLD LEAFED IT LAST NIGHT!
> 
> 
> ...



looks sick marinate i did some leafing 2 days ago and it came out tight!

i got some of that red leaf and the pure gold one 

i'll post it up next year lol


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 28 2006, 06:35 PM~6654853
> *ya mero
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: uffin: nice brother :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks killer twinn!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 28 2006, 10:50 PM~6657075
> *Looks killer twinn!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey twinn have u ever used the adhesive pen yet???? 

works real good



















that pen is 7 dollers but it comes with 6 sheets of this gold leafing










and here is when i first got it i practiced on a poster board


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

by the way that pen the adhesive becomes tacky in 5 mins not an hour like the adhesive in the bottle ( thats what the bottle said )


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 That mean the next one you paint for me is haveing some gold leaf? 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 04:06 AM~6657811
> *:0  :0  :0    That mean the next one you paint for me is haveing some gold leaf?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Get in on that shit early ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 01:06 AM~6657811
> *:0  :0  :0    That mean the next one you paint for me is haveing some gold leaf?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sure... :biggrin: 

how about that red god leaf under a candy red :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh and lowandbeyond i been workin on that layout for that 59 hardtop we talk about yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 02:08 AM~6657815
> *sure... :biggrin:
> 
> how about that red god leaf under a candy red :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 02:12 AM~6657821
> *oh and lowandbeyond i been workin on that layout for that 59 hardtop we talk about yesterday :biggrin:
> *



YES!!

I'll have to hit Beto up and get me the kit now. :0 :0 :0


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 03:25 AM~6657717
> *hey twinn have u ever used the adhesive pen yet????
> 
> works real good
> ...


Where could I pick this up?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 02:25 AM~6657717
> *hey twinn have u ever used the adhesive pen yet????
> 
> works real good
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yes sir.its better than the damn adhesive in the jar its ready in less than a minute


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM TWINN DOIN THE MOST!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

good job guys


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 29 2006, 08:11 AM~6658305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

DONE  ILL TAKE PICKS OUTSIDE TOMMOROW


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 2 2006, 12:01 AM~6678189
> *DONE  ILL TAKE PICKS OUTSIDE TOMMOROW
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0    

Nice job as usual!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work twinn, gonna be hard to beat that!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice bro!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

good work twinn, liking the gold leaf


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 2 2006, 05:27 PM~6681849
> *good work twinn, liking the gold leaf
> *


them are green  j/k looks like he's the only one finished, wheres all them other pics at from everyone else?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 2 2006, 05:29 PM~6681855
> *them are green  j/k looks like he's the only one finished, wheres all them other pics at from everyone else?
> *


  unfortunately i've been busy preparing for my wedding, and hadn't done shit to my regal until today :biggrin: 
painted the frame


















test fit suspension pieces









love the extended a-arms :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

damn that's a bigass moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 09:28 PM~6703197
> *nice!!!
> *


 :cheesy: thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Way to go KING ! Look real good !


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 09:31 PM~6703219
> *Way  to  go  KING !    Look  real  good !
> *


 :0 thanks man, just been busy with a lot of other stuff from finishing my real car








to all of the wedding crap I just needed to some spare time


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

DAMM ROD THAT CAPRICE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL ALSO THAT REGAL IS COMMING OUT CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 5 2006, 11:33 PM~6703241
> *:0 thanks man, just been busy with a lot of other stuff from finishing my real car
> 
> 
> ...


Now your getting tied Your building time is going to be cut short Homie LOL! DANG I wish we had a 2 dr caprice to build!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so u finally finished it.looks clean


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 5 2006, 09:39 PM~6703300
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: so u finally finished it.looks clean
> *


  nah, just decided to wash it. it's going back to remove the vynil and add some graphics on the side


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 09:39 PM~6703298
> *Now  your  getting  tied    Your  building  time  is  going  to be  cut  short  Homie  LOL!  DANG  I wish  we  had  a  2 dr  caprice  to  build!
> *


  I sure hope not, she's very understanding about my hobbies :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

still you have come along way,its fucken clean


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 5 2006, 09:44 PM~6703354
> *still you have come along way,its fucken clean
> *


  a long time too 2 1/2 years. wish you could mold my a-arms    hint hint hint


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 5 2006, 10:46 PM~6703370
> * a long time too 2 1/2 years. wish you could mold my a-arms      hint hint hint
> *



x100000000000000000000000

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

couple of update pics... (with crappy camera phone)


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

clean


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats fuckin sick man!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks, still alot to be done yet


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

one more just cause i like the pic ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

TRUUCHA EXCLUSIVE, ANOTHER BUMPERLESS G-BODY HOPPING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 9 2006, 04:07 PM~6730749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WITH PAINT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn looks good, now get it finished :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 11 2006, 10:00 PM~6744487
> *damn looks good, now get it finished :cheesy:
> *


GOLD BARE METAL GOES ON TOMMOROW :biggrin: DURING MY LUNCH BREAK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

when you r done just drop it off at the pad :biggrin: it brings back memories :tears: :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 11 2006, 10:21 PM~6744620
> *GOLD BARE METAL GOES ON TOMMOROW :biggrin: DURING  MY LUNCH BREAK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 11 2006, 10:26 PM~6744654
> *when you r done just drop it off at the pad :biggrin: it brings back memories :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: started adding the bare metal foil


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SORRY GUYS DOBLE POST, THANKS TO THE FUCKED UP SERVER




:cheesy: started adding the bare metal foil


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

can't go wrong with that color and gold foil!! :0 :0


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

hey how did u extend the a arms


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Dec 14 2006, 07:36 AM~6759311
> *hey how did u extend the a arms
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

KING when you get to the streets lets meet bumpers !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DONT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GET


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Scered!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PLATED...NO FOIL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PULL UP ANY TIME


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 13 2006, 10:38 PM~6757979
> *SORRY GUYS DOBLE POST, THANKS TO THE FUCKED UP SERVER
> :cheesy: started adding the bare metal foil
> 
> ...


looks bad ass man, what kind of rims are them, they look to orange compared to the foil, i think they got some other rims that will match right up


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

badass mini, marinate, and didimakeyascream!!!


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

is it too late to enter


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2006, 05:17 PM~6761719
> *KING  when you  get  to the  streets  lets  meet  bumpers !
> 
> 
> ...


  MINES IS A BUMPERLESS G-BODY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 16 2006, 01:09 PM~6770703
> * MINES IS A BUMPERLESS G-BODY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has a reinforced frame ! The Bumper can take hitting the ground ! LOL! 


Cant wait to see this done up ! Get to it !


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 









here's what i'm building :biggrin: except tan inside


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 16 2006, 03:01 PM~6771265
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


memories :happysad: :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What Happend to the regal twinn??


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 16 2006, 03:34 PM~6771341
> *What Happend to the regal twinn??
> *


its just sitting the way u see it in the pic. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is that an s10 or blazer beside it?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 16 2006, 09:07 PM~6772754
> *is that an s10 or blazer beside it?
> *


 :cheesy: yup


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 17 2006, 12:03 PM~6775258
> *:cheesy: yup
> *


which one is it, lol...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 16 2006, 10:07 PM~6772754
> *is that an s10 or blazer beside it?
> *


BLAZER


----------



## wingnut (Dec 18, 2006)

i built this 3 years ago but heres my regal







and a few others


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wingnut_@Dec 17 2006, 08:44 PM~6777305
> *i built this 3 years ago but heres my regal
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the same color as mine Grand National tho, i never converted it to a regal, doesnt look like u did either


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres some better pics of it now that i got a wayyyy better cam, and yes theres only 1 cylinder in the back, the other 1 broke off when i boxed all my models up this last time that we moved, just havent put it back on, lol


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

did a little foiling over the weekend


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet regalistic!! you have some more pics???


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 18 2006, 11:49 AM~6779402
> *sweet regalistic!! you have some more pics???
> *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the color combo!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:44 AM~6784117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those aint regals :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 19 2006, 02:05 AM~6784155
> *those aint regals  :angry:
> *


so what are they,


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2006, 12:19 AM~6789751
> *so what are they,
> *


grand nationals :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 20 2006, 12:20 AM~6789757
> *grand nationals  :biggrin:
> *


nono they are not grandnationals
they use to be donks cars,
but my kids want them to hop


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2006, 12:22 AM~6789769
> *nono  they are not grandnationals
> they use to be donks cars,
> but my kids want them to hop
> *


dosent matter if it was a donk or not it still has both tha hood scoop and wing..... i kno their diecast so check under them itz says grand national


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 20 2006, 12:29 AM~6789801
> *dosent matter if it was a donk or not it still has both tha hood scoop and wing..... i kno their diecast so check under them itz says grand national
> *


buick regal87 and dont get buthurt,
is only for kids, i got real ones but they can play with those
they couldt brake you know how it is


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2006, 12:35 AM~6789822
> *buick regal87  and dont get buthurt,
> is only for kids, i got real ones but they can play with those
> they couldt brake you know how it is
> *


 :0


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

what happen to your post?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T
:dunno:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2006, 04:17 PM~6761719
> *KING  when you  get  to the  streets  lets  meet  bumpers !
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

anybody finished :dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2006, 10:45 PM~6865866
> *anybody finished :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lets seem um all done up!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i just got started on building my grand national kit, been out of building for years was wondering how your shaved the hood scoop, and did u just sand down the wing, any other mods to make it a real regal
thanx chris


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

well heres my entry been done for a while now but going to make it official but since M.C.B.A menbers r going to judge and im now in the club i just built it for fun,,

























































































anybody else


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 FRESH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

TIMES UP ANYBODY :dunno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Twinn that thing is sick................. :thumbsup:


----------



## wingnut (Dec 18, 2006)

MULLET i dont thank its been more than 3 years because the weight came from the brick company.and the s 10 was the 1st one i built after i got out.which has been 6 years.and i worked at the brick yard right after buying this house which i bought 3 years ago.unless i just added the weight to it 3 years ago


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

maybe they need motivation :dunno: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=6&t=30740&st=0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i have made a little progress... ( yeah i know i need to get my camera fixed)


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

OK SO NOW I DEFINITLY GOTTA FINISH MY REGAL, FOUND THIS YESTERDAY IN MY STORAGE :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THAT IS BADASS, REGALISTIC!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 14 2007, 10:00 AM~6983894
> *OK SO NOW I DEFINITLY GOTTA FINISH MY REGAL, FOUND THIS YESTERDAY IN MY STORAGE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn, you got anymore in your storage? :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i am hopeing to complete this build tonight


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 15 2007, 08:52 AM~6991278
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE HOW THIS PICTURE LOOKS. nice bro.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 15 2007, 10:34 AM~6991553
> *:0  Damn, you got anymore in your storage?  :biggrin:
> *


yes I do


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 15 2007, 01:55 PM~6992583
> *yes I do
> *


WHAT!...WHAT ELSE YOU GOT?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2007, 01:56 PM~6992587
> *WHAT!...WHAT ELSE YOU GOT?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

so is the regal build off supposed to be a year long too?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

the dead line was on the first


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

how do you do the hood.
i did the spoiler but i cant figuure out the hood.
thanks


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 16 2007, 01:18 AM~6998535
> *how do you do the hood.
> i did the spoiler but i cant figuure out the hood.
> thanks
> *


you have 2 cut out the scoop and patch it back up with styrene and you may need some putty


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn where do i get that at like at micheals?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

alright this thing is basically done, i still need to finish some things like side mirrors and licence plates ect.... and will be taking some better pics over the weekend so check back monday.....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

CAME OUT CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

so who won?


----------

